# Luxembourgish(?): et wor eemol



## bownehouse

The phrase on a shirt I have said "et wor eemol" and I have looked in a french and german dictionary and can't figure it out.  Is it Luxembourgish or something else?

Thanks


----------



## fdpol123

Yeah, I don't think its German and is definately not French.  It looks Dutch to me, have you checked that?


----------



## Suehil

Definitely not Dutch.


----------



## Lugubert

"Once upon a time, there was ...". Luxembourgish. (Compare German "Es war einmal ...")


----------

